# Got my cage setup



## Gx3 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I've been getting everything ready for the arrival of my tegu next month. I finished (pretty much) getting the cage set up. Its a 6'x1.5' tank. For heating I'm using 2 16W Zoo Med heat mats, a 100W ceramic heater, which are both on all the time, and a 160W Powersun for basking/UV (I currently have it set for 12 hrs/day). It has cypress bedding and a big water bowl with 1.5" of water. I've been monitoring the temps and so far everything looks good, I'll post all the temps and humidity levels after a couple days of watching it. Well here are some pics!


----------



## Taydeon (Jun 28, 2008)

nice looking setup you got there


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow really really nice setup! Great find getting a tank like that!


----------



## Gx3 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok so I think I might need to do some adjusting but heres what I have so far...An ambient air temp of 85, on top of the "log" (the highest point in the tank) which is under the Powersun is at 111 (should I adjust this to make it cooler?) and the cool side is at 85. All these temps are for mid day, I will watch it over the night to make sure those are alright too. I'm going to go buy fiberglass to cover up some of the screen on top to hold in humidity better, as of now it isn't holding moisture correctly. Also, I was wondering since I will be getting a red do they have any different requirements as far as temp and humidity go, I've heard from a few sources that they can tolerate higher temps.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 28, 2008)

I've covered the tops of the tanks for our reptiles with aluminum foil and black duct tape. Leave a square open for the lights. Make a removable flap to adjust humidity if needed. You probably won't need the 100W CHE afterward, the aluminum foil fill hold in more heat as well as humidity.

Lose the UTH's. They will get the mulch at the bottom very hot!! It acts as an insulator. I've been told it could be a fire hazard, but I don't think it will get that hot, but it could possibly overheat the UTH. Just unplug them for the safety of your Tegu. 

We have a 125G tank, like yours, divided for our Bearded Dragon. It's very heavy, eh!! Over 200 lbs! We've moved it twice, once between floors! With the mulch yours must weigh about 300 lbs!

If you're getting a baby the water tub is too big, he might fall in and drown. Try a medium ceramic shallow feeding dish with no more than 1" of water.

That tank might work for 9 months to a year. If he doesn't hibernate he could be 3 feet long at 1 year old and won't be able to easily turn around it it. That'll leave you some time to plan on a full size enclosure. Ours are 7ft x 3ft x 3ft.

Cover 3 sides with a mylar fish tank background to give him some privacy. He'll appreciate not being exposed on all sides.


----------



## Magik (Jun 28, 2008)

Is that not a bit too nig for a small tegu I have mine in a 36 inch viv at the moment but he id only about 10 - 12 inches?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 28, 2008)

It does look to be set up for more like a 2 foot Tegu. A bigger area means he'll have more area to hide in. We started in a 20G for the first 2 or 3 months and then went to a 75G (48").


----------



## Gx3 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. I have used the under tank heaters in the past under dirt/mulch/etc. to keep humidity levels up. I just got plexiglass covers for the screens (with holes for the lights) and those seem to be working well. The water in the tub is only about an inch, but should I get a smaller water bowl still? I was just told that they're water bowl should be big enough for them to fit in and this one is about 12"x18"x5" (LxWxH) and has a log to crawl out on in it. And yes this is just a temporary tank, I plan on getting an 8 foot vision tank from a buddy in the next year. I will also hopefully be getting a female red (if that makes any difference).


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 28, 2008)

Gx3 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. I have used the under tank heaters in the past under dirt/mulch/etc. to keep humidity levels up.


I use a UTH under the water bowl for snakes to add humidity. What is the temp on the glass under over the UTH (use a TempGun)?? Make sure it doesn't get hot enough to burn him (130??).



Gx3 said:


> I just got plexiglass covers for the screens (with holes for the lights) and those seem to be working well. The water in the tub is only about an inch, but should I get a smaller water bowl still? I was just told that they're water bowl should be big enough for them to fit in and this one is about 12"x18"x5" (LxWxH) and has a log to crawl out on in it.


Plexiglas will work. I use aluminum foil because it cost much less and accomplishes the same thing. I think the water bowl might be too deep, but there is a branch to climb out. Watch him for a while with it and be sure he can get out, a few times, just to be safe. You wouldn't want to come home and find he panicked and drowned.



Gx3 said:


> And yes this is just a temporary tank, I plan on getting an 8 foot vision tank from a buddy in the next year. I will also hopefully be getting a female red (if that makes any difference).


 Is the Vision tank 2 feet wide? They need room to walk around. 2 feet is a bit cramped for a 4 foot long lizard. You've got plenty of time to think about it but you should get something wider.

If you're getting a female also you'll eventually need another enclosure for her too. When they're young they'll probably cohabitate OK as long as they're around the same size. When breeding time comes all he'll want to do is breed, that will stress out the female. We keep ours in separate 7ft x 3ft x 3ft enclosures. Bobby will have much more info on that.


----------



## Gx3 (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh no I'm only getting one, just a female. But the vision cage is actual 6'x3' (a friend will be selling it in the next year or so) which I would think should work fine for a female. Thanks again for all the input Dave.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 28, 2008)

6 x 3 would be a minimum size for an adult Tegu. I feel ours could use bigger enclosures than the 7ft x 3ft they have. You'll see how much they walk around and use all of the area. No reason to worry about it now. If you have to upgrade in a couple of years you can make the decision then.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome!

That reminds me, i still have to set up for mine. Only got a couple weeks left... Still have to buy a UV light and some cypress mulch.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 15, 2008)

Good looking set up for a sub-adult. I have found that hatchling tegus or young yearling tegus have alot of added stress when placed in such large inclosures. For example some problems you may incounter with a hatchling tegu in this inclosure will be the tegu may not start feeding for several weeks, Tegu may be to stressed or scared to roam the cage and stay in hiding for weeks and only come out a few minutes a day. taming the tegu will take several weeks if not months. I feel the the whole acclimation {animal getting used to it surroundings} process is extremely prolonged. I do however commend you for your efforts in such a nice set up for your tegu


----------

